# Is this a crack in my new CAAD9??



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Cleaned up the bike today and notice this. Think it's just the paint or is it the frame?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Is this an April Fools joke?


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

No April Fools. Going to take it to the LBS to get it checked out.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

are you talking about the weld? No thats not a cracks its a weld. you know, the thing that holds your bike together.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

climbinthebigring said:


> are you talking about the weld? No thats not a cracks its a weld. you know, the thing that holds your bike together.


That black line in the middle of the weld is either the paint cracking or the frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bjb85runner said:


> That black line in the middle of the weld is either the paint cracking or the frame.


It's nothing to worry about.....no problem.......


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I see it cant tell from photos just keep half an eye on it and ride on)


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Took it to the bike shop today for it's free adjustment and they seem to feel it's just the paint. I will keep my eye on it. Lifetime warranty so I'm not to worried.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

If the defect begins to follow the edge of the weld where it joins the downtube you can begin to worry. That is the highest stress concentration.

JR


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bjb85runner said:


> Lifetime warranty so I'm not to worried.


Yeah, but you're still without a bike while getting a replacement frame. If you have a back-up bike, you're fine.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

bjb85runner,,just curious,is your caad9 comes with dura-ace cassette?


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> bjb85runner,,just curious,is your caad9 comes with dura-ace cassette?



It has the Ultegra 6700 cassette with Neuvation M28 wheelset.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Paint is warrantied for (1) yr from the PURCHASE DATE. If it is within (1) yr, pursue it, you may end up with a CAAD10.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> Paint is warrantied for (1) yr from the PURCHASE DATE. If it is within (1) yr, pursue it, you may end up with a CAAD10.


Thats good to know. I love the looks of the CAAD9 though. I think I'll just keep it


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bjb85runner said:


> Thats good to know. I love the looks of the CAAD9 though. I think I'll just keep it


But the CAAD10 goes up to 10!!! (a la spinal tap)

I'm going to the CAAD11 when it comes out. I can then say my bike goes to 11.


----------

